# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  tren e from zrox onashop

## ddavidssotto

anyone have any experience using tren e from zerox pharm on ashop? or any product from zerox, i got excited about express shipping and I ordered without a second thought lol the reviews look weird tho after a second look

----------


## dpstore

> anyone have any experience using tren e from zerox pharm on ashop? or any product from zerox, i got excited about express shipping and I ordered without a second thought lol the reviews look weird tho after a second look


Always look at reviews before purchasing something

----------


## ghettoboyd

Never tried that brand but ashop is solid...

----------

